# Problem with heatsink, in the way of RAM



## kenred2 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is my first quad core build, here are the pics below of the problem I've faced during installation:











I am currently using a an Intel qx9650 heatsink (which has the LED in it) and as you can tell from the pics, I am unable to use the 1st RAM slot since the heatspreader that came with the RAMs are too tall. I would like the same kind of heatsink but with 90mm that cools just as well, if not better than the current one I have now.  I would like for the fan to be LED as well, but most importantly, that the heatsink be both copper/aluminum and lightweight.  The reason I choose this kind of heatsink is due to cooling at the northbridge (I don't want to spend more for water cooling or modify any of the heatsinks for the northbridge that the board came with).  My case has no fans on the side of the case, as it is an Antec Super Lanboy.  So recommendations are welcome, I did a lot of research for choosing a heatsink, not even Newegg has the one I need >.<


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2011)

I 've had that feeling before man.. Gskill PiS.. it's a pain due to that ram that you like, but that cooler you like also.. Some, have even cut the cooler just to get that stick under.. but you got to much cooler there to even think about that.. 

now, what sites have you looked at?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Sunbeam CR-CCTF92-4 92mm Core-Contact Freezer CPU ... 

Only input I have for you, ditch the LED's.


----------



## kenred2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I 've had that feeling before man.. Gskill PiS.. it's a pain due to that ram that you like, but that cooler you like also.. Some, have even cut the cooler just to get that stick under.. but you got to much cooler there to even think about that..
> 
> now, what sites have you looked at?



Just newegg so far.  I wanted a heatsink more like the qx9650 heatsink, like the Zalman and not like the heatsink/fan protruding outward from the board (like the Arctic Freezer Pro 7, etc).  I wanted to see the fan facing me 

The Zalman's I would consider, but I needed to know if they have one in 90mm LED fan, that way it prevents from being in the way of the RAM


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2011)

I say, look at:

frozencpu

Performance-PCs

for idea's.. also, good reviews from Tweaktown
Or, frostytech

Tweaktown will give you a good idea on newer coolers that will probably give you the height, and cooling that you need.. On both the CPU and NB..

Since your one that likes to "look and look" at things, I'm not really going to "suggest" ya anything.. But, allow you to look for something.. 

Also remember.. even if the cooler doesn't come with a "led" fan.. The sites, even newegg, that I listed will give you fans that can cool the cpu and have led..


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 10, 2011)

You can always replace the fan with another, whatever you get couldnt you? Maybe something like this would be beneficial?

http://silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=NT06-E&area=


----------



## kenred2 (Mar 10, 2011)

stevednmc said:


> You can always replace the fan with another, whatever you get couldnt you? Maybe something like this would be beneficial?
> 
> http://silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=NT06-E&area=



Thanks for the suggestion, that's somewhat the kind I'm looking for where the fan is shown in front when board is vertical (for the tower), the reason I need this is because the purpose is to cool down northbridge as well as the majority of the components around the board, including RAM.  Looking for versatility as well as performance.  Again, thanx for the suggestion

Anyone tried this on a Rampage Formula board with an extreme 775 processor, how well do you think it will cool?  Do you think it would get in the way of the RAM?


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 10, 2011)

Sure enough...theres a thank button for that btw! 


there are specs on the site to compare, just take measurements...i havent used it myself. I know scythe and others make similar styles as well


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2011)

kenred2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, that's somewhat the kind I'm looking for where the fan is shown in front when board is vertical (for the tower), the reason I need this is because the purpose is to cool down northbridge as well as the majority of the components around the board, including RAM.  Looking for versatility as well as performance.  Again, thanx for the suggestion
> 
> Anyone tried this on a Rampage Formula board with an extreme 775 processor, how well do you think it will cool?  Do you think it would get in the way of the RAM?



You don't need a fan blowing down on the board to keep all that stuff cool.  You can use a tower cooler with the fan blowing backwards and you will be fine.


If you definitely want a cooler that blows down onto the board, then you can try this: XIGMATEK HDT-D1284 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler

Put  whatever fan on it you want.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sunbeam CR-CCTF92-4 92mm Core-Contact Freezer CPU ...
> 
> Only input I have for you, ditch the LED's.



@kenred2

Sorry i came off a little harsh. I am one of the "all about form, who cares about cosmetics" kind of guys. Now I understand why you are looking at "low profile" type coolers.  PM me with what you choose cause i myself am looking for a viable inexpensive solution over stock cooling in my HTPC.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 10, 2011)

kenred2 said:


> This is my first quad core build, here are the pics below of the problem I've faced during installation:
> >.<



if you only have 2 sticks of ram.... why not just use the other two slots and keep your current heat sink.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 10, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> if you only have 2 sticks of ram.... why not just use the other two slots and keep your current heat sink.



this, problem fixed unless you're using 4 sticks


----------



## kenred2 (Mar 10, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> if you only have 2 sticks of ram.... why not just use the other two slots and keep your current heat sink.



I have 8gb of RAM (all are the same Gskill Pi, DDR2 1066), if I have 2 sticks, I wouldn't bother posting this topic


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 10, 2011)

kenred2 said:


> I have 8gb of RAM (all are the same Gskill Pi, DDR2 1066), if I have 2 sticks, I wouldn't bother posting this topic



well you haven't exactly updated your system specs


----------



## HTC (Mar 10, 2011)

kenred2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, *that's somewhat the kind I'm looking for where the fan is shown in front when board is vertical (for the tower), the reason I need this is because the purpose is to cool down northbridge as well as the majority of the components around the board, including RAM.*  Looking for versatility as well as performance.  Again, thanx for the suggestion
> 
> *Anyone tried this on a Rampage Formula board with an extreme 775 processor, how well do you think it will cool?*  Do you think it would get in the way of the RAM?



I have that board and PI black RAM but not the extreme 775 processor. Currently using this heatsink. It doesn't cool the RAM though (i have the now discontinued version and it doesn't but maybe it's replacement does) and it's pricey but it's very quiet and fit's my case (big tower coolers do not) which is why i got it.

There may be other coolers that match your criteria as well so i suggest you search around. Who knows: you may find something better for the same price or even cheaper.


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 10, 2011)

here is a comparo of that cooler using a qx9650 cpu. comparing it with another silverstone cooler, a standalone liquid cooler thing..maybe helpful to you.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/silverstone-tundra-nitrogon_9.html


----------



## kenred2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, I've made my choice, it's either the following below:
SilenX EFZ-100HA1 Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler
or
Scythe SCSK-1100 100mm Shuriken Rev. B 3 Heat Pipes CPU Cooler

I am aware that both have interchangeable 100mm fan, so my plan is to modify the fan that came with the heatsinks and put a higher performance 100mm fan on top of it that can reach from 1800 - 3600 RPM (controlled by PWM).  So if possible, please let me know your input on the base surfaces of the heatsink (without fan as it will be replaced), which one is better suited for cooling a qx9770 (in other words, which heatsinks have the best heat transfer).  Thanks for your time


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 11, 2011)

I vote for the:   SilenX EFZ-100HA1 Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler

because the heatpipe makes direct contact with cpu.


----------



## kenred2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanx, anyone else?  Input is appreciated


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2011)

I vote for the SilenX also.


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 11, 2011)

If i had to choose id go with the Silenx as well. Higher cfm fan and Hdt pipes. The only thing i like bettter about the scythe is the heatsink design itself, looks like it has more surface area to me.


----------



## kenred2 (Mar 12, 2011)

stevednmc said:


> If i had to choose id go with the Silenx as well. Higher cfm fan and Hdt pipes. The only thing i like bettter about the scythe is the heatsink design itself, looks like it has more surface area to me.



I should have rephrased the question a little better, what I meant was if a fan (both 100mm with 1800 - 3600 RPM) were installed on BOTH of these heatsinks (their original fans replaced) which one of the heatsinks provide better heat transfer, if not cool better as a result?
Both have 3 copper heatpipes connecting to the base surface of the heatsink, but one heatsink has a metal nickel plated copper smooth base (The shuriken).  Is it better to have the 3 copper heatpipes be in contact to the cpu for better heat transfer or have the smooth base finish of the Shuriken?  Thats all, please let me know

So far, people voted for the exposed 3 piped base of the SilenX, I'm more inclined to get it.  Thanx guys


----------



## Swamp Monster (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been thinking of Cooler Master V8 myself, because I have tall ram's and I want to use them in their current positions. V8 should not interfere with RAM's, but it sure ain't low profile.


----------



## kenred2 (Mar 12, 2011)

Swamp Monster said:


> I have been thinking of Cooler Master V8 myself, because I have tall ram's and I want to use them in their current positions. V8 should not interfere with RAM's, but it sure ain't low profile.



The problem I see for this heatsink is that there is a lack of cooling coming down to the Northbridge.  I'm looking for coolers that utilize not only cooling the cpu, but cooling down the northbridge as well (versatility).  Secondly, the thing weighs 1.91lbs, I don't want the thing potentially rip out the motherboard if I lug around my desktop computer to lan parties, etc, lightweight is one of the factors I also focus on.  I don't mean to be rude, but that's the reason I made the choice on those 2 low profile heatsinks.  But if I "replaced their original fan," it won't be low profile, it will cool at sheer performance (again, getting a fan that can deliver up to 3600rpm)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 12, 2011)

from what ive seen the SilenX cools about as good as the stock intel cooler. If your planning on oc'ing id worry more about ur cpu temps then the nb. And if your not oc'ing then why not just get a normal not oversized stock intel.


----------

